# Sepulchrave, where should I start?



## blackshirt5 (May 13, 2004)

OK, I've had Sepulchrave's Story Hours recommended to me, but which one is the beginning?  Can somebody help me out?


----------



## Piratecat (May 13, 2004)

The compiled thread is the best spot for getting everything in one place; Cheiromancer is a hero for putting it all together in a single comment-light thread.

http://enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=58227


----------



## Kodam (May 13, 2004)

Hi!

Just look for Cheiromancers Compilation. Its the pure story almost without comments.

Kodam


----------



## blackshirt5 (May 13, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> The compiled thread is the best spot for getting everything in one place; Cheiromancer is a hero for putting it all together in a single comment-light thread.
> 
> http://enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=58227



 Thank you, Feline Administrator.


----------

